# Crow Season Dates: Poll



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

This is concerning the fall crow season dates.

Which months would you prefer to hunt crows?



August & September

OR

September & October


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Sept - Oct


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

August-September. Mostly because I'm too busy hunting upland birds, squirrel and deer come October. Gives me something to shoot at come the end of summer. I really like hunting them in winter though.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Superposed20ga,

Thank you for your input and you have a valid point about hunting crows when few other seasons are open. That mentality is why the crow season dates are currently set in Aug & Sept. That is mostly why I started this poll. There is little doubt that hunters would see a lot more crows in October but I wanted to judge the following:

Hunters who are interested in hunting the migration and seeing the maximum amount of crows when hunting.

VS

Hunters who want to hunt crows when few other seasons are open.





Its no secret how I feel. (Go October!)

BH


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Have the season open every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday from July 1st - March 31st.


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

I was just starting to reply when NS replied. The season is only allowed to be open so many days. Federal Migratory Laws. Other states have the season open for several months by just opening on the weekends.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Wildcatdad said:


> I was just starting to reply when NS replied. The season is only allowed to be open so many days. Federal Migratory Laws. Other states have the season open for several months by just opening on the weekends.


Most recent season in Ohio ran every Friday-Sunday from June 4, 2010 - March 13, 2011.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

No closed season for me, year round.  They dont call a flock a murder of crows for nothing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> No closed season for me, year round.  They dont call a flock a murder of crows for nothing.


We would all like that but thanks to a agreement with the Mexican government we're limited to 120 or 124 days a year.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I see the most crows coming south in October.....October it is.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Critter said:


> We would all like that but thanks to a agreement with the Mexican government we're limited to 120 or 124 days a year.


Thats too bad, I counted 60 one morning late november that stuck around here all winter.


----------

